# MY blue wing-man tut



## maxynesmom1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok so this is my first shot, so be gentle...



MY tools...



FACE:
Maybeline Dream Matte Mouse foundation
sponge applicator
EYES:
Mary Kay Pearl Palette Cream eyeshadow
L.A. Colors Black Pearl loose powder eyeshadow
L.A. Colors Darkest blue in Tranquil Paleet
N.Y.C. White eyeshadow Cream Eyeliner
N.Y.C. Pencil liner 
N.Y.C Black Mascara
Bonnie Bell Clear Mascara
BRUSHES:
#4 Acrylic Panit Brush (flat)
#6 Acrylic Paint Brush (flat)
#3/8 Acrylic Paint Brush (angled)
Powder Brush
Sponge applicator
Loreal H.I.P. eyeshadow brushes
Small blush brush for blending




MY nakey face ( im cute with a nakey face i dont care what you say)






MY foundation face and im still cute






My "base" eyeshadow (Mary Kay Pearl Palette) sponge applicator



My M.K. Cream Eyeshadow helps my other eyeshadow stay on 



My #6 acrylic paint brush applying my L.A. Colors Black Pearl loose powder eyeshadow from the inner corner to the outer eye past the eyebrow as shown here...






all done with the black...






MY Dark Blue eyeshadow form the Tranquil L.A. Colors palette. Follow the same line as the black but use #4 paint brush like so...






MY finished product after blending...






MY clean up...






MY white N.Y.C. eyeshadow on the brow bone above the black eyeshadow. Also my version on fluid line eyeliner on upper AND lower lash line (wing it out if you so choose)...





MY black N.Y.C. Duo Liner Pencil in Islands In The Stream on bottom waterline...






MY clear mascara (use the clear mascara for "colored lashes"{check out my how to in Tips & Techniques} other wise use youe favorite black)...






MY all done look...






MY close-up...




Then finish with what ever lips you like i used clear glitter gloss and you are all done! 

GO DO IT NOW!!!!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 21, 2008)

This is such a cool look! And I like it when people look fabulous with makeup that doesn't break the bank!


----------



## maxynesmom1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanx-a-bunch!! Im VERY thrifty!


----------

